# Sheepies



## inshoreslammer (Feb 4, 2014)

Fishing off Sykes in the morning to try and get some sheepies.


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Good or bad. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## inshoreslammer (Feb 4, 2014)

Sure thing


----------



## CoolBlueDude (Mar 12, 2014)

Man I wanna go out there so bad today I can taste it. Just picked up some soft bait yesterday adn cleaned up all my gear and restocked some (though I need more gear- don't we all?!!!) I just don't want to waste my gas if there is no action yet. I'm eagerly waiting to hear about your trip. What bait you using also?


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

Is it really wasting gas if you get time on the water?


----------



## CoolBlueDude (Mar 12, 2014)

Tight budgets = Less opportunities to fish

Want my limited opportunities to count as much as possible. But I understand what your saying and I would normally agree with you!!!


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

CoolBlueDude said:


> Tight budgets = Less opportunities to fish
> 
> Want my limited opportunities to count as much as possible. But I understand what your saying and I would normally agree with you!!!


Hey I got tight budgets and even tighter time, so I'll take any time on the water I can get. Especially being 330 miles away from the water.


----------



## CoolBlueDude (Mar 12, 2014)

MrFish49 said:


> Hey I got tight budgets and even tighter time, so I'll take any time on the water I can get. Especially being 330 miles away from the water.


I hear ya!! Can't argue with that!


----------



## gatorbuc123 (Mar 15, 2014)

Howdy all. I have been trying at anything inshore since getting back in town a week ago. I always read these boards, but am now getting active for a change. I just talked to a couple buds at Mac's Marina and they said that the Sheep are still at Alabama point on the rocks. Havin great luck with shrimp. No word on fiddlers and fleas. Still must be too cold for them to have run up in the bays yet??????? I tried surf (pomps) and in the canal with shrimp and fiddlers and didn't even loose a bait!. Any word anywhere in the area? I am off work for the next week. Anyone need a good local west side partner, hit me up. I'm running solo this vacation. Would love to trade some stories!

Any time at water level beats climbing cell towers in my opinion!!!!

Cheers, B!


----------



## CoolBlueDude (Mar 12, 2014)

Hey B, I'm new here as a member as well but am always on here reading posts and decided to join. Haven't been on but about 3-4 days now myself.


----------



## gatorbuc123 (Mar 15, 2014)

Im thinking of going out to Johnson's this evening. let me know if you want to join. I have a pass and a pickup! B! Brian


----------



## CoolBlueDude (Mar 12, 2014)

Wish I could take you up on that but have other plans. Someone will prolly take u up on that. Fishing for shark? I've never fished Johnson's beach.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Welcome to this cool place
You will read a lot of good information on fishing, and you will see some bitch'n as well. 
But the fishing info is better than the bitch'n.

As the water warms, fishing will get easier.


----------

